# Taking Wine into Grand Caymans



## pal (Aug 15, 2006)

I brought two bottles of California Wine into Grand Caymans...knowing the price of our import there...

California/Napa Valley wines are approx. double the price.  So if you like your own sipping juice -- other than mixed drinks with rum etc., then I would recommend bringing it in. 

I was so glad that I did.  The cheapie White Zin in SF that runs around $4 a bottle was as high at $15.....ouch!:annoyed:


----------



## mistergizmo (Aug 15, 2006)

You'll be even happier when you buy more wine in the duty-free departure lounge on your way home!


----------



## Caladezi (Aug 15, 2006)

*TSA Rules*

With the new restrictions on liquids in place, are we being allowed to bring back any liquor from the duty free shop?


----------



## Kay H (Aug 15, 2006)

Aren't liquids permitted in checked luggage, just forbidden in carry-on?


----------



## escargot (Aug 15, 2006)

I think liquids ARE allowed in checked luggage.  

I received a notice from a travel agent friend reminding us that since Duty Free is purchased in the terminal and near the gate,  as of this week , it is not allowed ...  if you have to carry it on,  it is not allowed.


----------



## somerville (Aug 15, 2006)

The duty free shops at Grand Cayman's Owen Roberts Airport are in the waiting lounge area.  You will have already checked your luggage and cleared security and immigration before you get to the duty free shops.  Unless things have changed recently, you will not have access to your checked luggage, and you will not be able to buy liquor in a duty free shop and carry it on.  The new TSA rules will have a significant impact on duty free shops worldwide.  I imagine it will put any shop that sellls liquor, perfume and cosmetics out of business.


----------



## ralphd (Aug 15, 2006)

Customs limitations are:

'         http://www.caymanislands.ky/tour_guide/customs.asp     '


----------



## caribbean (Aug 15, 2006)

I was just thinking the other day that the new restrictions would stop my long practice of carting along a big bottle of rum in my carry-on when going to islands with high liquor prices. Got to make those frozen island drinks, you know. But then I realized that I usually take the plastic bottle anyway. I guess I could wrap it up in some bubble wrap, just in case, and just put it in my checked baggage. That's the new improved plan anyway. But I wouldn't try it with a glass bottle.


----------



## Mahlon (Aug 16, 2006)

Patty,
We always bring our import limit of booze, to the Caymans because alcohol is so expensive there. Have always used the glass bottles wrapped, in the middle of the suitcases and have never had one break, in many trips. I always put the bottle in two, 2 gal freezer zip lock bags just in case, but have never had a problem. I will certainly miss not being able to bring Tortuga rum home from the duty free shops at the airport in theCayman Islands. Maybe the duty free's will devise a way to get their parcels protected for luggage handler abuse and checked onto your flight.
Mahlon


----------



## mistergizmo (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought I saw something about this in one of the three Cayman papers I read weekly.  Either Cayman Compass, CaymanNetNews or the Cayman Observer.

What I remember was that since the liquor entering the duty-free area has already been checked (by whom or for what I don't know), there would be no problem getting it on board with you in hand-carry.  The only difference would be that the beverages would have to be *delivered *to the plane by Cayman employees.

Search the newspaper websites archive:
www.caycompass.com
www.caymannetnews.com
www.caymanobserver.com

I just found one article in the August 14 CayCompass.


----------



## Caladezi (Aug 16, 2006)

I found the article in the newspaper and it does state that they will allow the liquor on board the plane if it is purchased in the duty free shops, and then brought to the plane by the employee.  I then checked the latest TSA rules and found a problem.  Once you land in the U.S. and have to change planes, you will not be allowed to board your new plane with the liquor.  The rules clearly state that any liquids purchased after passing security check points, will have to be disposed of prior to boarding.  The duty free shops in Cayman might have received approval to sell and deliver the liquor to the plane in Cayman, but if you have to change planes you'll either have to drink the booze in the airport or dump it.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2006)

*Duty Free status as of 8/12*

You could bring nothing liquid on the plane. Bottom line.  Those poor duty free shops at the airport in Cayman were suffering BAD.  Only rum cake and coffee was able to be purchased.

I bring a wine tote that carries 3 bottles of wine . . . and when I would come back to the states, would then buy alcohol to bring home.  Well of course not this time.

I had 2 bottles of fragrence in my packed luggage, wrapped in bubble plastic (org container too) then in the zip....got home safe and sound thank God.

I do like to buy Tortuga rum and take it home, but I saved $$ this time with the restrictions.  I just was glad to get home safe and sound.  I can buy rum another visit.


----------



## ralphd (Aug 16, 2006)

According to the TSA website alcohol is permitted:

'    http://www.tsa.gov/assets/pdf/Permitted_Prohibited_NEW.pdf    '

The above is in Adobe PDF.

Read down right column on the first page to 'Additional Information'.

Remember the rules can change daily.


----------



## Caladezi (Aug 16, 2006)

Ralph

I don't think that that list is currently in effect.  Check TSA web site for current information.


----------



## ralphd (Aug 16, 2006)

Caladezi said:
			
		

> Ralph
> 
> I don't think that that list is currently in effect.  Check TSA web site for current information.



Hey Caladezi curiosity question, why do you spell Caladezi with caps on some websites and without on other websites?

By the way note the link I gave above is 'tsa.gov', which is 'tsa.gov'.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 17, 2006)

Not too long ago, we were told that you were *not allowed* to bring basically anything into the country without paying duty. That may have changed.


----------



## Caladezi (Aug 17, 2006)

Ralph

Don't know, it's just the way my fingers hit the keys.


----------



## ralphd (Aug 17, 2006)

Caladezi said:
			
		

> Ralph
> 
> Don't know, it's just the way my fingers hit the keys.



I have that same problem???

By the way...........another TSA list.. 

'    http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm#10     '

Duty Free answer:

'    http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/duty_free.shtm    '


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Aug 20, 2006)

daventrina said:
			
		

> Not too long ago, you were not allowed to bring basically anything into the country without paying duty. That may have changed.


 
It's a disservice to others to generalize, just because you or people you know may have slipped through without your having to pay duty on items that exceeded the duty-free allowance. The duty-free allowances have remain unchanged for quite a few years, and customs agents may still choose to enforce the letter of the law. I have personally seen people who attempted to enter the Cayman Islands without paying duty on excess liquor, and they were caught and sent to the proper line to pay the duty on that liquor. I don't believe they were prosecuted, but it isn't worth the risk to me. We take our duty-free allowance ONLY. Since the duty we'd have to pay on the excess is approximately equal to the difference between what the items cost us in the US and what they cost us on Grand Cayman, we just purchase any excess requirements on the island.

We used to purchase two bottles of Tortuga 151 every year in the duty-free shop as we were leaving Grand Cayman. My wife used one bottle for rum cakes over the Christmas holidays, and I took one bottle back to the Caymans the following year as my duty-free allowance. A few years ago, because of new TSA rules, the duty-free shops stopped selling 151 proof rum, and 140 proof magically appeared. Although you can purchase 151 proof in stores here in the US, I believe it's still against TSA regulations to carrry anything over 70% alcohol, either in your carry-on or in your checked baggage.


----------



## Caladezi (Aug 20, 2006)

Rod in Louisiana said:
			
		

> We used to purchase two bottles of Tortuga 151 every year in the duty-free shop as we were leaving Grand Cayman. My wife used one bottle for rum cakes over the Christmas holidays, and I took one bottle back to the Caymans the following year as my duty-free allowance. A few years ago, because of new TSA rules, the duty-free shops stopped selling 151 proof rum, and 140 proof magically appeared. Although you can purchase 151 proof in stores here in the US, I believe it's still against TSA regulations to carrry anything over 70% alcohol, either in your carry-on or in your checked baggage.



As of last year, it was still against TSA rules to carry 151.  I would like to know their reason for the change, since even the TSA agents couldn't tell me.  Does anyone know if that same rule applies to cruise ship passengers returning to U.S. ports?


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Aug 20, 2006)

Caladezi said:
			
		

> As of last year, it was still against TSA rules to carry 151. I would like to know their reason for the change, since even the TSA agents couldn't tell me. Does anyone know if that same rule applies to cruise ship passengers returning to U.S. ports?


 
Caladezi, I believe the change has something to do with the flammability of 151 proof, since it's 75.5% alcohol. Of course, I don't see how the 70% alcohol of 140 proof can be much less flammable.

The situation for duty-free purchases by cruise ship passengers is different from that of airline passengers because airline passengers take possession of their purchases before they board the aircraft. Cruise ship passengers do not take possession of their purchases until the ship is preparing to dock at its final destination.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 21, 2006)

Rod in Louisiana said:
			
		

> It's a disservice to others to generalize, just because you or people you know may have slipped through without your having to pay duty on items that exceeded the duty-free allowance. ....


We never said that we took anything in.
Lets be speciffic...
What they said on the cruise ship was that "you can not bring anything into Cayman, including a bottle of water, without paying duty on it."
They had cruise staff on station at the gangway to remind  people leaving the ship that they can not take anything off of the ship.

So is that still a  disservice to others ?


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Aug 21, 2006)

daventrina said:
			
		

> We never said that we took anything in.
> Lets be speciffic...
> What they said on the cruise ship was that "you can not bring anything into Cayman, including a bottle of water, without paying duty on it."
> They had cruise staff on station at the gangway to remind people leaving the ship that they can not take anything off of the ship.
> ...


 
When I read your original note, I mistakenly inferred that you had entered the Cayman Islands through the airport. Customs checks for entering aircraft passengers are much more stringent that they are for cruise ship visotors, where they are, essentially, nonexistent. On our one and only cruise ship visit to the Cayman Islands, I don't remember even seeing a customs agent when we were getting off the ship.

However, to be specific, the cruise ship representatives were dead wrong in what they told you. Each visitor to the Cayman Islands, age 18 or over, is allowed to bring certain items into the country, duty free. The duty free alcohol allowance is *either* one liter of spirits *or *four liters of wine *or* one case of beer (approximately 8 liters). The rules may be different for aircraft passengers and cruise ship passengers, but I doubt it.


----------



## Caladezi (Aug 21, 2006)

Why in the world would someone on a cruise ship want to bring a bottle of booze in with them anyway.  You're on the island for only a few hours.  I've been on quite a few cruises visiting Grand Cayman and have never had any problems bringing a bottle of water with me.


----------



## ralphd (Aug 21, 2006)

Another interesting link:

'    http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1228925,00.html    '


----------



## cayman love r (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liquor*

First I totally agree with Rod in LA.  Declare all your booze and only bring what is legal.  That is enough for a week unless you have a real problem.

As for the duty free shops, have the boozed delivered to the airplane.  You get possession of your baggage at customs.  After you go through customs pack the liquor into your bag before you recheck the luggage.  You need to plan ahead for the room, but it should work.

Of course if you do not need a connecting flight you are home free.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Aug 21, 2006)

daventrina said:
			
		

> Not too long ago, you were not allowed to bring basically anything into the country without paying duty. That may have changed.


 
I want to apologize for my misreading your original note. When I read your note, even though I read it numerous times, I didn't see the word *NOT*, which completely changes the meaning of what I thought I read.  I inferred that you were telling people that they could bring anything into the country without their paying duty, when, in fact, you were telling them just the opposite.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 22, 2006)

Rod in Louisiana said:
			
		

> I didn't see the word *NOT*


 Now that make sense. (should be more clear now)
No harm no foul



			
				Caladezi said:
			
		

> I've been on quite a few cruises visiting Grand Cayman and have never had any problems bringing a bottle of water with me.


 Ours was the Sun Princess a few years ago (1996). The had an officer at the gangway reminding passangers not to take anything off of the ship. Every other port they were reminding you to take it with you. That was the only time one any cruise we've been on anywhere. Maybe Caymen decided to lighten up in the past few years. I looked for what the rules were and could not find any except for those moving to the island. Also, it was the only port where items purchased duty-free were sent direct to the ship.


----------

